# I brought Felix home today :)



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I brought Felix home this afternoon...well, sort of. Due to a change of plans in picking him up, he is spending the weekend at my boyfriend's in Madison until I go back to school on Monday. 

The drive was quite the interesting experience. Every time I ran over any sort of bump, I heard him rustling around huffing. At one point I was stuck in some nasty rush hour traffic and I heard him moving around a lot. I turned to look at him and he was up on his tippy toes taking a MASSIVE poop just staring at me with an "Oh hai" look on his face. It really cracked me up.  :lol:

Anyway, he is upstairs fast asleep now.  I haven't tried to pick him up yet, since he has been very jumpy and I wanted to let him sleep. My boyfriend and I are going to see a movie tonight and we're going to take him out and let him run around the bathroom when we get back. I don't have any pictures yet, but I will definitely take some then!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! And Felix is a great name too


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Eeeee! Congrats! And kudos for actually giving him a break :lol: I bet he's stoked to get outta his old place and into a new life that will be more pampered than he even knows  We can barely wait for pics!  Have fun!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby. Felix will be so spoiled! And yes, you are now a professional pooper scooper. It never ends. :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

"Oh, hi. I'm just pooping in your car...don't mind me." XD

Gotta love 'em.
By the way, the pet store near me does a pet photoshoot every first Saturday of the month (they have a photography student, since college students tend to be poor) for the local Humane Society. Maybe some place around you has something like that, too. I've been meaning to post about it on here!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!  Can't wait to see pictures of his cute little face!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

waiting for pics as well


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I am officially in love. My boyfriend and I brought Felix out for the first time last night. He was a huffy, popping, angry ball of quills for about a half an hour. I had him on his blankie in my lap, but I think his urge to explore ended up being too great and he eventually unballed. He proceeded to nom some watermelon, nom the shirt I was wearing, nom Tom's sock, lick the floor, annoint over the floor, then splat behind the toilet. We must have tired him out. :lol:

Here are some pictures Tom managed to get with his phone:









"That watermelon smells good. MUST UNBALL!"























Right before he decided to see what my shirt tasted like








"I think I'll just rest here..."

Today my goal is to help him understand the concept of his wheel, because he's never had one until now. He doesn't seem to be overweight (he can fully ball up with no trouble), but that could be because she was feeding him Pretty Pets junk food. :roll: She also sent me home with Whiskas cat food, and I decided it's probably the lesser of 2 evils so I fed him that last night instead. He will be weaned off both and switched to a mix of more nutritious foods starting on Monday.

I'm going to try to post the video we took of Felix anointing over the bathroom floor on Monday. I left my laptop at school and posting it to photobucket from my phone hasn't been working too well. I'm technologically challenged...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Felix is way too adorable! I love the last pic with him looking into the corner


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:shock: Oh, my, _goodness_!!! He's adorable! Your pics show his adorableness 1000 times better than the ones from the ad! Eeeeek I wanna see the vid! The pics are so cute! Yay Felix! 

Good luck with the wheel! Even if he's not overweight I bet it's still healthy to get some good wheelin'. Plus, what the heck has he been doing all night these past months for entertainment  Well, good luck with the wheel and food! Keep us posted


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

He's already been more friendly than I ever expected! He's still jumpy and will huff and curl up slightly if something moves too suddenly around him, but we're getting there. I came out of the shower this morning and Tom was sitting next to the cage hand feeding him. I think he's in hedgie love!


----------

